# School only for the Privileged. myth?



## marco_colombo (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello. I was just wondering how expensive it is to attend a university in Milano. And what percent of citizens can actually afford this? I have heard that only the more wealthy citizens are privileged to such universities like the Universita Del Sacro Cuore. Is this true? or do normal folk attend as well.


----------



## antibus (Mar 27, 2009)

marco_colombo said:


> Hello. I was just wondering how expensive it is to attend a university in Milano. And what percent of citizens can actually afford this? I have heard that only the more wealthy citizens are privileged to such universities like the Universita Del Sacro Cuore. Is this true? or do normal folk attend as well.


Normal folks attend as well. The yearly price for the university in Italy depends on your family income, i can tell you that usually in public universities (90% of universities in Italy are public) the maximum price, if your income is above 50000 euro per year, it is 1500-1700 euro/year..or lower
Universities such Cattolica or Bocconi...are a little more expensive .......but the fees always depend on you income ........a friend of mine in Bocconi university spends 4000 euro per year.....


----------



## Bilingual For Fun (May 7, 2009)

Definetely Universities in Italy are very affordable, also the top ones. In fact private (and more expensive) universities are a minority, and whether they offer the best education or not really depends on the field. Bocconi may be yes, others not so sure.


----------

